# New fly tying station



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

This one will be up for auction to help raise money for the Southern Council of Federation of Fly Fishers at the Conclave this October.

Tweegs... Come on down and bid on it... I'll even show you some good fishing spots... :thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool set up Terry. 
I have always thought about trying my hand at fly tying, maybe some day. I have made a few (few 1000, long story) wooden lures. But never tied a fly. I do fly fish, local farm ponds are ate up with bream and even largemouth bass that are a ball to catch on a fly rod. 
I gotta fishing story for you. Not to divert your thread, like you would care anyway 
Yesterday late afternoon I decided to head to the river for a few minutes (good fishing spot 5 minutes away). I caught 20+ crappie in 45 minutes off a couple submerged stumps. I was just there for fun, a rod and reel and a couple jig heads/bodies in my shirt pocket.
I finished up work early today and decided crappie sounded good for supper. I am a 90% catch and release guy, but fish is good eatin'. I went to the same spot, same time, same bait...this time with a bucket to bring home.
Fished for 1 1/2 hours, *2* in the bucket before I gave up and let those two go and came home and grilled a hamburger :laughing:
Man I love fishing :thumbsup:


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Yeah, like I've never diverted a thread before... :laughing:

I'm a catch and release kind of guy... until I see a crappie at the end of my line... Then I catch and release into hot Crisco... 

Been there, done that man... I've got one for you. Back home there is a lake with a fishing dock that was on my way home from work. I use to get off work, stop by the dock, and hang out with the locals fishing for supper that night and a few to put in the freezer. One afternoon, I got there and the regulars were batting a big fat goose egg. I stepped up, pitched my jig in the water (we were all tight lining next to the dock) and found myself in the same boat. Then, I pulled my jig up to about 6 inches below the surface just to see if it was still straight. Then I saw a white/silver flash. Long story short, I caught my limit in just a half hour with the other guys dumb-founded as to how I was catching the fire out of them while they were getting nothing. I gathered up my bucket of fish, bid the folks a "Good day, Gentle-men" in my best Major Winchester voice, and headed home with a big grin on my face... :thumbsup:

I did confide the next afternoon to a couple of my buds... and we all had a good laugh...

You should try fly tying. There is NOTHING like the feeling of catching a fish on a fly you tied yourself. Much like catching one on a plug you made yourself... only better...


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Terry,
Great job on the fly tying station. Makes me almost want to start tying flies. I tried it once, couldn't get them buggers to set still long enough. Good fishing stories.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh, you know I had to jump in here :laughing:.

That station will do someone proud Terry, and all for a good cause too!
Great job!

I've given thought to using a design for a secretary and converting it to a fly tying station for the home. Too many projects on the to-do list to git-r-done right now, but have been cruising the antique markets looking for ideas (and taking measurements on the sly :thumbsup.

Back when I first started tying I took a class, one night a week, 2 hours a night, for a month. It taught the basics. From there a couple of good pattern books and away you go.

Bass and panfish generally don't care how pretty your flies look, I've even hooked trout on a caddis with half the wing gone and thread trailing. Hey, it was the last one in my box. :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I did some Thai flyin in my youth. :shifty:

But I am pretty much salt water man myself. :boat:

Nice rig Terry.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I might have to make me one of those. Just getting back into tying flies. I have fished with a fly rod for about 20 years, but had to give up tying because of feather allergies. I would be in the middle of one and forget my allergy and rub my eye, kind of takes the fun out of it. Dug out my materials the other day and tied a couple, looks like the allergies have gone away after years of sleeping on hotel feather pillows.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Tex,

Two of my fly fishing buds are avid saltwater guys. They fly fish for Bonehead, sharks, jacks, reds, tarpon, permit, roosters, etc... Saltwater fly fishing is getting pretty popular.

Jeffrey,

There are so many materials out there now that you can tie a LOT of flies without a single feather.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Terry, that is really nice. Looks like it will make someone one nice piece of equipment. 

One of my best friend's dad tied flies for a living. When I was a kid I sometimes went with them to the sports shows where they sold their items. My friend and I would sit at the booth and tie flies for hours because his dad said it helped to draw a crowd to come up and watch us. Man that was fun! Haven't tied any in years.....I may just have to dig out my old stuff. :thumbsup:

John


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

Terry you guys are killing me. I grew up in Maine, started flyfishing when I was 10, tying my own flies from the get go using my dads old stuff, and was instantly hooked. I love it, and unfortunately I joined the army, and when I got shipped to Hawaii, my gear "disappeared", and alas no flyfishing in Hawaii, now I'm in kansas and the prospect of flyfishing the Muddy waters here is NOT inviting at all, maybe when I get to Kentucky I will have the chance to pick it up again........ Flyfishing and Whitewater rafting are the biggest things i miss from maine by FAR


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

> now I'm in kansas and the prospect of flyfishing the Muddy waters here is NOT inviting at all


Grab a 4 wt and head to a nice quiet little lake. Bluegill are a blast, like reeling in a hubcap. I was stationed in Omaha for 10 years (USAF), Bass and 'gill were the only thing I could fish for to curb my appetite for the sport. Had a few nice bass take me to the backing. Loads of fun.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

You bet, Tweegs.... Lucas, I have a buddy who's dad is in Hawaii right now fly fishing for saltwater species. I'm anxious to see how he's doing.

You've got Turtle Creek and Milford close to you which can offer some good warmwater action for sure. In 5 hours or so you could be in Roaring River (Cassville) MO or even Lake Taneycomo (my home waters) for a weekend of trout fishing. Down in Tulsa, OK, the tailwaters of the Arkansas River there are famous for fly fishing stripers. There are a couple of fly fishing clubs in the KC area. In Lawrence, there is http://www.freestateflyfishers.org/ GREAT bunch of guys...

By the way... There is a program called "Project Healing Waters" for vets who have suffered wounds that teaches them to tie flies and fly fish. Great program and a friend of mine is the head of it here in SW MO. If you know of anyone interested, I'll get you in touch with Ken. We'd love to have them and take them fishing. 

As well, anybody that wants to make the trip down to Branson and Taneycomo for trout fishing, I'll be glad to give you a hand and can hook you up with some guys who will be glad to show you the ropes. One friend owns a resort on Taney, one is a night fishing guide (now THAT'S a blast!!!) and the other owns a fly shop and is a guide. I also know the fly shop owner at Roaring River who would be glad to give you some pointers.


----------



## themechanic007 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice...Plus all done for a great cause- cant beat that!!


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful Job Terry,

I liked fly fishing when I was a kid, but never did very well tying my own flies. I ended up making something that looked like a wooley worm with a glandular malfunction, and gave up.:blink:

Fly fishing is a big thing here also. Here is a link to an event held every year and is attended by thousands.
http://oregonflyfishingblog.com/200...-fly-fishing-festival-in-camp-sherman-oregon/

I bet a person could sell quite a few of those during this event.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Juniperlampguy said:


> ...I ended up making something that looked like a wooley worm with a glandular malfunction...


Those are the ones that catch fish!!! The "purty" ones only catch fishermen... :laughing:

The conclave I go to already has a couple of guys selling tying stations. I'm only doing it as a hobby, but have an order for one with guys hinting they want one. :yes:


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Terry.
Looks good nice workmenship.


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

Very nice table Terry, I love flyfishing but never got into tying flies always went to local bait shop purchased them. Did you use cedar for the table? It looks like it is by photo. How many hours did it take you ? I used to make icerods years ago and sold them to local sportshops during layoffs in winter winter. Chevyll


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Chevy... Yep, solid cedar... Well, except for the dowels... LOL


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

very nice layout, well constructed.might have to get plans and deminsions from you. That is if willing to give them out, if so e-mail them to me lol thanks. chevyll


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Chevy... It's about that long and about this wide and just about so tall...

Actually, I don't really use a plan or dimensions that much. That one is about 26" x 18" base, then I add the sides and from there, it's pretty much everything fitted together freehand. I'll do things like measure thread spools to see how far apart the dowels go for the thread, but I don't really follow a pattern.


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

ok gotachya basically what looks good and isnt tofar apart to make it uncomfortable to use. Everything within reach. Chevyll


----------

